# Removal companies



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all, well time is ticking on and next Jan is getting very close for our move to Paphos. 

I was wondering if anyone has had any recent dealings with Removal companies and could give us an idea of what you paid and if you reccommend anyone in particular. 

I have had one quote and it does seem a little expensive. We don't mind the money, just don't want to get ripped off.

Many thanks


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

cyprus_dreams said:


> Hi all, well time is ticking on and next Jan is getting very close for our move to Paphos.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any recent dealings with Removal companies and could give us an idea of what you paid and if you reccommend anyone in particular.
> 
> ...


Hello.

my cost was £3500 aprox, cant remember exact, that was for full insurance, full container and they packed and logged all items onto container, dealt with all paperwork into the country and all on time. Afterwards they clear boxes and any rubbish when i phoned them up. I only had to pay 70 euros at Limassol port when they picked up container. It was worth the cost just to not have any stress as moving here at the time was stressfull enough.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

fredben said:


> Hello.
> 
> my cost was £3500 aprox, cant remember exact, that was for full insurance, full container and they packed and logged all items onto container, dealt with all paperwork into the country and all on time. Afterwards they clear boxes and any rubbish when i phoned them up. I only had to pay 70 euros at Limassol port when they picked up container. It was worth the cost just to not have any stress as moving here at the time was stressfull enough.
> Hope this helps.


What part of the UK was that from and who did you use?


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

fredben said:


> Hello.
> 
> my cost was £3500 aprox, cant remember exact, that was for full insurance, full container and they packed and logged all items onto container, dealt with all paperwork into the country and all on time. Afterwards they clear boxes and any rubbish when i phoned them up. I only had to pay 70 euros at Limassol port when they picked up container. It was worth the cost just to not have any stress as moving here at the time was stressfull enough.
> Hope this helps.


Hi Fredben and Dave and Carrie,

I have had one quote so far which is for a no hassle they will pack and unpack etc in the hope its hassle free!!!! 

They have quoted £4000 without insurance, will be about £500 more with insurance and we have a standard 3 beroomed house, we live in Shropshire at the mo, I have arranged for another quote from a different company to compare, it just seemed a little high and wanted to compare with others experiences.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

cyprus_dreams said:


> Hi Fredben and Dave and Carrie,
> 
> I have had one quote so far which is for a no hassle they will pack and unpack etc in the hope its hassle free!!!!
> 
> They have quoted £4000 without insurance, will be about £500 more with insurance and we have a standard 3 beroomed house, we live in Shropshire at the mo, I have arranged for another quote from a different company to compare, it just seemed a little high and wanted to compare with others experiences.


Hi,

I was from Yorkshire and used Burke Bros in Feb of this year, I paid about £4,000, but that was for them to pack and wrap, I brought everything but the kitchen sink, also included shipping my Suzuki 4x4 and port charges in Limassol. 

At the other end it was MK Shipping, who were really the stars, Mario rang me in the UK, prior to flying over, to keep me informed and went the extra mile to get my effects delivered as I arrived before the container to an empty house!!

They returned to collect all the empty packaging, and believe me, there was plenty 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cyprus_dreams (Jan 13, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was from Yorkshire and used Burke Bros in Feb of this year, I paid about £4,000, but that was for them to pack and wrap, I brought everything but the kitchen sink, also included shipping my Suzuki 4x4 and port charges in Limassol.
> 
> ...


Hi Gereldine, thats very helpful, my quote is with Burke Bros too and we are taking everything plus abit, just incase! I just wanted to make sure. I am getting one more quote just to compare.

Hope you have settled in ok, I can't wait its getting very exciting now,


----------

